# To be a soldier



## parkie (17 Mar 2006)

I  would like to pass along a few words on what I feel has to being a soldier ,not for the servicemen who may read this but for those that may come across this who are not or those who seem to have doubts or fears for our enlisted men.when the young men of this country have gone to war in the past we did it for the love of our country and the ideals that no man should be able to enforce his will on another.some of you go to the ceremonies on rememberance day and I hear you say ''how awful all those young men'' and '' lest we forget'' but you already have and you don't even know it.Do you think the men  and women who are serving our country do it because they couldn't find anything else to do with their time or that someone forced them to enlist in the service of their country.they are there because they are filled with the same sense of honor and love for their country that many before them had and god willing many more to follow will feel .If you have never served then you will never understand how it feels to be on parade with a full measure of your brothers in arms by your side.I know when you see me at the memorial services you see an old broken down vet with two canes in a suit with a few medals hanging off his chest and one or two of his old buddy's in wheelchairs with him.But I'll have you know looks can be deceiving because inside I'm dressed in my greens and I'm marching with a full regiment by my side.Joe's on my shoulder whispering 'we're gonna give them hell today old son' and the old man's barking  " fall in'' and if I still could I'd be snapping to attention.
 In my lifetime I was fortunate enough to see bravery and gallantry beyond belief what one man will do for his fellow soldier can leave you amazed for the rest of your life.I witnessed men of the seaforth highlanders and the loyal edmonton regiment do things in the name of duty and love for their fellow soldier that you who have never served can only dream about.
 And that to me is what being a soldier is about.The man next to you and the man next to him.
So those of you who either can't serve or won't serve because fear has a hold of you and won't let go.Give Thanks and your support to the man who will stand for you and yours even though you never asked him to.
                                                                               Best wishes to all


                                                                                                      A.C.(parkie)
                                                                           Princess Patricia's Canadian light Infantry
                                                                                         1st canadian division


----------



## Jimmy C (18 Mar 2006)

> And that to me is what being a soldier is about.The man next to you and the man next to him.



That's what it is all about. Thank you for serving!


----------



## MikeM (18 Mar 2006)

Parkie, thank you for your service to this country and an outstanding post.


----------



## slac (18 Mar 2006)

the pride being a soldier gave you is amazing, few people have such a fulfilling job, as well as a difficult task ahead of them, I really hope someday, i'll be giving speeches like yours.


----------



## Missybee (19 Mar 2006)

Parkie, that was an AMAZING and awe-inspiring post. You have a way of writing that makes the reader become totally mesmerized.
I will never look at veterans again without keeping your words in mind.

My own dear departed Grandpa fought in WW1 and was at Vimy Ridge. Back in the 70's, my parents took Grandpa with them on a tour of Europe, and they went to the War graveyards. My Grandpa wept at the sight of the endless crosses, most of which were inscribed: "Unknown Soldier". Many of his friends had been laid to rest in those cemeteries. He told me when I was a kid about how him and the other soldiers--(the men next to him, as in your post)--lived in the trenches and fought day and night to keep our country safe.
Grandpa did not drink--(after WW1 he became a United Church minister)-- so, during the war, he traded his whiskey rations  for extra ink to write in his war diaries. In those diaries, he kept detailed daily accounts of his experiences in Europe during the first World War. 
Pierre Burton used some excerpts from Grandpa's war diaries in his book "Vimy". Grandpa's diaries remain to this day in the archives at the museum in Winnipeg.

My son--(Grandpa's Great-grandson)-- has completed BMQ and is now in SQ. HIS Grandpa--(on his father's side, also deceased)-- fought in World War Two, and was a navigator on a B-52 Bomber. His plane was shot down over water in the European Theatre and he was a castaway with several other soldiers for I think almost a week with no food and barely any water. When they reached land, they were taken prisoner by the Germans. Later, he and several other Canadian prisoners broke out of the POW camp--using lethal force--and made their way back to their own troops.

My own dad-who sadly passed away nine years ago--was too young to enlist in WW2, but would absolutely have done so if there was any chance at all of the Canadian Military allowing him in. He was only about 10 or 11 years old at the time, however, so the chances were slim. He remained very interested in all facets of the Canadian Army throughout his whole life, and collected an amazing array of guns, gernades, helmets, uniforms and books, which one of my brothers now maintains.

Dad and I both read "The Winds of War" and "War and Remembrance" by Herman Wouk. In fact, I gave Dad the second book for his birthday years ago, and lately, I have been re-reading it. Those books show a sweeping picture of how a war affects so many people.

Reading your post made me think of my Grandpa and his devotion and dedication to serving our country. It made me very proud to be a Canadian and the mother of an up-and-coming soldier who has insisted since the age of 13 that his main ambition was to join the Canadian Army.

I'm very proud of you, too, Parkie-- and of all the soldiers who you represent. It's people like you who've kept our country free.

Cheers!

Missy Bee    :-*


----------



## parkie (19 Mar 2006)

Reading your post made me think of my Grandpa and his devotion and dedication to serving our country. It made me very proud to be a Canadian and the mother of an up-and-coming soldier who has insisted since the age of 13 that his main ambition was to join the Canadian Army.

I'm very proud of you, Parkie, and of all the soldiers who you represent


Dearest lady I thank you for your words.you are right ,it is the soldiers I represent, Your the mother of a young man going to be a soldier and that in itself is an honor,So few of our people in this country want to stand for what it represent's.everyone wants peace ,but no one wants war, I suppose for some that is because peace is such a small little word that it seems so easy to throw around,but peace isn't something that is just a god given right,someone has to earn that peace and be willing to stand for it.it breaks my tired old heart to see people in parts of canada carrying signs that we should bring our soldier's home and they shouldn't be over in a far away country fighting for some other country's freedom and we should let these country's sort their own problem's out,They are so blind they can't even see their own nose, our brave young soldier's fight for what canada has alway's been there to fight for,That little five letter word.  peace.we have alway's stood for that wether peace makers or peace keepers
 I never thought of myself has anything other than just one man who stood at one time with a group of other young men to say -no!!. Your not going to get away with forcing your will on the innocent.Just has your grand father stood with a group of young men to say the same.
 I have often thought of men I served with and fell beside me and I alway's considered them to be my heroes,until one day at a memorial  day service has the minister was speaking of fallen heroe's,My granddaughter came up and put her little hand in mine and said Grandpa your my hero,right then everything I had gone through was worth it and I understood that, that is why you went to war old man.
  That's all any soldier fights for, his beliefs and ideals and that maybe some day a small child will take their hand in theirs and say "your my hero'.
 My old friend Joe who fell far to young, use to say a little prayer before going into battle,Lord protector,protect me and give me the strength to protect others,I don't know if they were his own words or not but I've always remembered them and he died doing just that , Protecting.And is that not what being a soldier is about or more importantly a Canadian Soldier.something to few have the courage and the honor to be.
 My grand daughter Inspires me to write my thoughts down so  someone can pass them on, she told me that without it people forget far to easily what it costs for the freedoms we enjoy.
 Dear lady you are truly blessed to have a young man who want's to serve his country,It shows courage and a sense of honor,stand by him and support him in his endeavor and tell him he'll be part of a brotherhood of some of the finest young men this world has ever known.

                                                                                                                              my love and respect to you
                                                                                                                         AC (parkie)
                                                                                                    Princess Patricias Canadian Light Infantry


----------



## armyrules (19 Mar 2006)

Parkie absoublety wonderful post  This is the stuff that makes me want to become a Canadian Forces member and thank you for bringing it into the light. As a yonug person I know that most teens don't really care about  the Canadian Forces or what they do and stand for. Thanks again Parkie


----------



## Rory (19 Mar 2006)

A very inspiring post Parkie, I thank you for your service to the country and the pride you took with your duties. I will be heading to BMQ in July and I hope I will be able to serve with asmuch honour and pride as the people before me doing their duties. Thank you for your post Parkie.


----------



## military granny (19 Mar 2006)

Parkie thank you for a great post. My son is now in A'stan and we, his family, are very proud of the profession he has chose. He has see a lot including two brothers fall, but still he and the other men stand tall and continue their jobs, and it is because of men like you that came before him.You are the men that inspire our sons to join the military, to fight for the freedoms we here at home take for granted, to stand together as brothers and let others know freedom is right. Thank you Parkie and all the other Vets on this site, our sons and daughters fight for the freedoms you have given us.


----------



## parkie (19 Mar 2006)

I'm sorry everyone I tried to quote missybee for grandpa but I kind of messed it up a bit .I'm sorry for that
                                                                                         
                                                                                                yours

                                                                                                   Grandpa's little trooper


----------



## parkie (19 Mar 2006)

military granny said:
			
		

> Parkie thank you for a great post. My son is now in A'stan and we, his family, are very proud of the profession he has chose. He has see a lot including two brothers fall, but still he and the other men stand tall and continue their jobs, and it is because of men like you that came before him.You are the men that inspire our sons to join the military, to fight for the freedoms we here at home take for granted, to stand together as brothers and let others know freedom is right. Thank you Parkie and all the other Vets on this site, our sons and daughters fight for the freedoms you have given us.



Hi
Grandpa salutes you.He said his thoughts and love are with you and yours.


----------



## parkie (19 Mar 2006)

Hello Everyone
 I want to write something I found of my grandpa's that he wrote down and I found it,first I want to tell you who I am,my name is patricia I'm 10 years old,my grandpa says I'm named after the best lady in the world.My grandpa taught me that truth and honor are the two finest things a person can have,that a person who lies doesn't know who he is,and without honor you have nothing.never to want just for the sake of wanting.he is always kind,never yells,never swears he said it's from years of seeing people do bad things to others in the name of nothing.My grandmother who died grandpa brought her with him when he came home from the war,she could trace her family from her brothers who were something called black watchs and her father was one and his father to all the way back to a war called waterlou.she came from scotland and she told me that  there is always something worth fighting for. 
 This is grandpas letter
 To all my old friends and brothers who have died before I did in far away places I hear you talk to me at night when I rest I see your faces and your still has I remember you. young and happy.Ihear you call me to join you but I'm not done here yet.The world still needs us and  our brothers still battle against the evil of another mans heart.I see you when Idrift off at night and I see you with new brothers,our young men who are falling for our country,I see you standing in warm green fields with the sun on your face surrounded by the lost children of this world,still protecting just has you always did,you want me to leave this tired broken body and be with you to be young again but I'm not done here yet.

Grandpas letter always makes me cry.
                                                                                                            
                                                                                       grandpas little trooper :'(


----------



## parkie (19 Mar 2006)

military granny said:
			
		

> Parkie thank you for a great post. My son is now in A'stan and we, his family, are very proud of the profession he has chose. He has see a lot including two brothers fall, but still he and the other men stand tall and continue their jobs, and it is because of men like you that came before him.You are the men that inspire our sons to join the military, to fight for the freedoms we here at home take for granted, to stand together as brothers and let others know freedom is right. Thank you Parkie and all the other Vets on this site, our sons and daughters fight for the freedoms you have given us.



Hello
I am sorry I missed your post this morming to respond to you in person but my old bones just don't have much pep in them anymore.I see my grand daughter was into my personal letters again and passed on the family history,but I guess for the most part everyone on here is family so I suppose no harm done.I wanted to thank your family, for the sacrifice they make for mine. especially for my grand daughters sake and all the grand children.Because that's who they really make their sacrifices for.The truly innocent.

                                                                                                                                                           A C (parkie)
                                                                                                                             Princess Patricias canadian Light Infantry


----------



## military granny (19 Mar 2006)

Parkie
When my son decided to join the military there were a few family members that tried to talk him out of it and in an e-mail he said some words that i will never forget. He said " To my family members who have phoned me or emailed me trying to talk me out of signing the papers i will tomorrow, I say to  all of you I am doing this for all of you, so my younger brother doesnt have to worry when he walks to school, so my nephew wont ever have to go to war so all of us can know the freedom my great-grandfather fought for.This is where I must be. I realize that I will never be truly happy unless I am helping to ease the sufferings of others. I cannot do this as a cook. So I must join the Military and help this great nation that i have taken for granted."
At the time he wrote this he was 17. Am I proud of him? Damn rights but no more or less then I am of all the young men there today the ones that will be there in a year and of the ones that were in Germany, France, Austria and the rest of Europe during WWII


----------



## Missybee (20 Mar 2006)

Military Granny--(love that name!)--

What awesome things your son said when he defended his decision to join the army! He showed maturity way beyond his years.
My own Private--also seventeen years old--just finished another weekend of SQ and mentioned to me that one of his high school friends said that she's mad at him for continuing in the military, because he might be deployed overseas. He told her--like he tells everyone--"...it's my job. I signed up to do this and this is what I am meant to do".

Perhaps Parkie would also care to comment on what to say to friends and family who are against the career choice of the Canadian military?  :tank:


----------



## parkie (20 Mar 2006)

you know how can anyone think that service to your country is wrong,but you know that fear and the thought of losing a loved one is a problem for many.but Ilook back over the years and I'd like to tell old friend's" You didn't die for nothing old friend''.I watch my grand daughter play and do for the most part whatever she likes,how can fighting for that be wrong.Sure there's a lot of bad in the world,but I Like to think there's a lot more good in the world and that is what's worth standing up for.Look at the young people on here that write to one another and their willingness to serve their country, when a young man says he will go to war so that his brother doesn't have to,there's nothing I can say that will make it easier to understand, it is just what it is,honor,and love for your fellow man.

                                                                                                                                  A C (parkie)


----------



## armyrules (20 Mar 2006)

Yes PArkie because mymom isn't quite "in tune" with me joining the CF but like I told her its my career choice!!


----------



## hockeysgal (20 Mar 2006)

Parkie,

I must say I am in agreement with your grand daughter.  We can have as many history books that recount in dry terms what happened in our past and how we should be grateful for what we have now, but they are only words.  They provide no insight into the thoughts and daily lives of that Pte who was in a trench and saw his best friend shot dead right next to him.  
It is the stories and writtings of those who actually lived through it that help us understand and remember.  It is unfortunate that so few veterans are left to tell the stories that we all should know.  I am sad to say that most of my friends do not know Vimy ridge or canal du nord, or any of the other places where our troops fought.  I am saddened when I am asked what the poppy is my today's youth, when all our veterans will be gone, much will be lost and unfortunately many will forget why they fought or even that they did.
It is people like you and others on this forum that must continue the legacy and hopefully we can all remember the sacrifices that veterans and serving members make to make our lives that much easier.

I salute you 

Cheers Inf Off


----------



## parkie (21 Mar 2006)

I will start posting from letters and notes I have written to self over the years,I hope they will give others the courage that they gave me in times of darkness,some I wrote while serving that I think in times like this will help many.I thank you all ,You all make an old man very happy.

                                                                                                                                    best wishes to all
                                                                                                                               A C (parkie)
                                                                                                                 Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry
                                                                                                             1st canadian Infantry Division


----------



## Missybee (21 Mar 2006)

Infantry Officer: Excellent post. Your comments are insightful and  sensitive to the veterans of the great wars.

I salute YOU!  

Parkie: Good advice, as usual! I THINK my Grandpa was in Princess Patricia as well, back in the First World War.
I will look forward to any postings of memories or notes that you have about the things you experienced in WW2. There is one story I remember about my Grandpa in WW1: Him and some of the other soldiers were able to sleep in some kind of farmhouse one night, probably in France or Belgium. They were grateful to be sleeping under a real roof, in actual beds. (Cots). When Grandpa woke up the next morning, after a really good sleep--the first in days or perhaps weeks--he was stunned to find an unexploded bomb was lodged under his bed. 

Another thing Grandpa did with his soldier buddies was this: When they were in the trenches, they would take one of their helmets and put it on a stick. They would raise the helmet up, and as soon as it was above ground level, tons of shots would be fired at the helmet by the Germans. How fricking scary!  :threat:


I will get my Grandpa's WW1 soldier photo and post it here.

You are all awesome to talk with.

Thanks!   :tank:


----------



## nubNull (22 Mar 2006)

Parkie sir if I may call you that (either that or by rank)

I've had my doubts, and even closed my file once and went to school. I had people try to explain to me that "the military is something you're using to run away from your problems." I know at least now this is wrong. Being in Post-secondary is alright, but it's not what I wanted to do. I think in a few years time, I will re-apply and do my four years if not more in the CF. I thank you for this, and many of your other posts. It finally shed some light and direction into what I should do.

 (if that's not to cliche)


----------



## parkie (22 Mar 2006)

nubNull said:
			
		

> Parkie sir if I may call you that (either that or by rank)
> 
> I've had my doubts, and even closed my file once and went to school. I had people try to explain to me that "the military is something you're using to run away from your problems." I know at least now this is wrong. Being in Post-secondary is alright, but it's not what I wanted to do. I think in a few years time, I will re-apply and do my four years if not more in the CF. I thank you for this, and many of your other posts. It finally shed some light and direction into what I should do.
> 
> (if that's not to cliche)


Parkie will do just fine young man.please don't call me sir.I can never stress enough that you do what you feel honors you and your beliefs.If you feel up to the challenge,then by all means do it.anybody can say oh ya I worked at this one place for almost 10 years.not many have the guts to say I stood up for my country when it needed me.


                                                                                                                               A C (parkie)
                                                                                        Princess Patricia's canadian Light infantry


----------



## parkie (22 Mar 2006)

Watching the news this morning and what do I see,Soldiers helping sick children overseas.always the protector.always! I can say no more.
                                                                                                                                 
                                                                                                           A C (parkie)
                                                                         Princess Patricia's canadian Light Infantry


----------

